# Facebook: All Dogs Go to Heaven



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I saw this on face book today & thought it was appropriate to share it here.
I can think of none more deserving a place in heaven than our four legged companions. I know when my time come, I hope mine will be waiting there for me.

MikeD


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I believe they do go to heaven and are waiting for us along with our friends, loved ones, and family members.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree!






​


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO, like us, goldens are spiritual beings going through the Earthly experience, but a higher form, like 'cherubim'; angels who live outside the gates of Heaven, and are described as childlike and playful. if that doesn't describe a golden retriever ...  

When our first golden, Buddy, died, he was in intensive care at an animal hospital. Our two little dogs woke us up in the middle of the night, yipping at my side of the bed where he'd sleep, their ears up and tails wagging. The next morning we got the call from the animal hospital that he'd passed away there in the night. I have no doubt he came by to visit and say goodbye on his way to Heaven.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heaven*

MD

Thanks for posting this. I truly believe they go to heaven, too!


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

It keeps me going


----------

